# Kaleidescape Cinema One



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Kaleidescape recently introduced the Cinema One. -- the more affordable media server in their line.

Granted it is a blu ray player on steroids but it is a nice way to keep all your dvds in one place and easily can get what you want to see from your collection.

Anybody use these Kaleidescape units? Any thoughts?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not used their systems since some of the earliest implementations, but even then it was impressive. Rather expensive, but very cool.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am interested in this unit due to the advantage that I can put all my dvds in one spot and can easily get to what I want to watch very quickly. Plus, for a nominal fee, upgrade to blu or 4K (eventually).. 

The only drawback is that I don't know if the dvd player they use is equal to an Oppo for example..


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I think that it will be cheaper to build a super PC for 1/3 of the price . At $4000 it's not for everyone .


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The smooth integration with home automation systems and not having to build it is what will likely attract most users. Most customers for this will be those with more than just a home theater. The ones we did were in home with extensive automation and it is very nice for that.


----------

